# Continuing Education Credits



## mystykaljello (Oct 1, 2008)

Question:

I am affiliated with the USGBC- Emerging Green Builders in Atlanta and I am trying to get our LEED Lecture course approved to be able to give CEU's to both architects and PE's. What is the process that PE's usually do when making sure that they have their credits? Do we need to provide a certificate to the attendees? Is there any sort of self-report form that the PE's can fill out to give to their national organization.

We have lots of experience getting the Continuing Ed to Architects, but not the engineers. We just want to make it fair 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Oct 1, 2008)

mystykaljello said:


> Question:
> I am affiliated with the USGBC- Emerging Green Builders in Atlanta and I am trying to get our LEED Lecture course approved to be able to give CEU's to both architects and PE's. What is the process that PE's usually do when making sure that they have their credits? Do we need to provide a certificate to the attendees? Is there any sort of self-report form that the PE's can fill out to give to their national organization.
> 
> We have lots of experience getting the Continuing Ed to Architects, but not the engineers. We just want to make it fair
> ...


I give seminars for CEU on occasion in WV and VA. A certificate is always best. We (PE's) typically only have to provide the state our CEU hours and course name on our license renewal forms. You may also want to check with state boards, some times the courses have to be pre-approved.

Hope this is heplfull


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you have to get it approved state-by-state. I know in Florida you have to apply to be a CE provider - http://www.fbpe.org/continuingeducation.asp (scroll to bottom).

JR


----------

